# Good Deal on T3i Refurb?



## Empire (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey I found a deal on a t3i refurb with 18-55mm lens for $384. Is it worth it? Should I wait until Black Friday instead? Anyone have experience with buying a camera on Black Friday before? If so, what did you notice?


----------



## Hof8231 (Aug 25, 2013)

Sounds like a solid deal to me. I had the t3i for a while and I think it's a great camera to start out on and get acclimated to the basics.


----------



## JohnTrav (Aug 26, 2013)

Sounds good to me. Solid camera. A guy I work with has a t3i and it takes some nice shots. I would jump on it as long assists from a reputable canon dealer 

Sorry no experience buying anything on Black Friday.


----------

